# Classical Music Comedy



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

For those who aren't aware of Rowan Atkinson's hilarious "Piano Player" bit, check it out:






Rowan cleverly combines two Beethoven sonatas (_Pathetique_ and _Moonlight_), "interpreting" them with his inimitable facial expressions, to create one of the funniest classical music comedy bits I've seen since Victor Borge.


----------

